# lunch



## Finney (Apr 25, 2006)

You had left-over Doritos?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 25, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> You had left-over Doritos?!?!?!?!?!


Crunch all you want, they'll make more 

You guys can really Q' Doritos  8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 25, 2006)

I used to love original Doritos but they've done something to them that make them suck more than Finney!  

BTW, the sammy looks delicious!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 25, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> hey, lay off the dorito's.  those things rock.


They have a new Habanero flavor


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 25, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I used to love original Doritos but they've done something to them that make them suck more than Finney!
> 
> BTW, the sammy looks delicious!


They screwed that flavor up big time!
What did you have for lefovers Mr. J?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 25, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> You had left-over Doritos?!?!?!?!?!



No silly, he had leftover buns!


----------



## Finney (Apr 25, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 25, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 25, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No wonder you have so many posts! 1035 posts and 5 contained words!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 25, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No wonder you have so many posts! 1035 posts and 5 contained words![/quote:2s54bke2]
Hey food look's great  
Sound familiar?
Only 4 words


----------



## Finney (Apr 25, 2006)

He meant 5 posts have words in them.    #-o


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 25, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> He meant 5 posts have words in them.    #-o


 :shy:  uch:  :bar:  :taunt:  :bow:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 25, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just like that! A man of many words!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 26, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's cuz they rounded the corners. The missing flavor is the blood from the cuts in your mouth that you used to get. :grin: 

Looks like an awesome lunch Brian!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 26, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be damned, your right


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 26, 2006)

An adult beverage of yer choice and THAT is the perfect lunch!


----------

